# How many actually fish with an Abu 6500?



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I was just wondering how many of you use these sized reels on you surf set ups and heavers. I know its not the best reel because of the low line cap. But me being left handed it is my only real choice. And "NO" I can't switch to a right hand retrieve. it doesn't work for me. How many people fish these not just distance cast them? The reason I am asking is I am getting ready to get and HDX and am having the worst time finding a left handed casting reel to match up with that rod. I really don't want to put another lefty Abu on a heaver


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

You're kidding, right?


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Well no I am not kidding ...I am talking about putting them on rods where you are throwing 6&bait and 8 & bait.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*fished mine*

at the point this past weekend- new 07 6500 mag elite- holds 245 yds of 14 lb test. A big drum or cobia would definetely put it to the test- unfortunately I ddin't hook into either. 

The 6 - 10 lb blues weren't even a challenge for it tho, so depends on what your targeting. I did manage a couple of monster rays, but that was on my 525 penn set up. I think the 6500 might have managed, just takes a little more patience. The new abus are now coming stock with upgraded drags and a new handle, I plan on fishing mine until/ or unless it lets me down.


Here's a pic of the new model


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Too bad they don't make that one lefty


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

No worries. It WILL handle a big drum. Fish it hard. If you're worried about line capacity then put about 75-100 yds of some 17 # PowerPro backing on it and then load it with 17 # Sufix Tri. You'll be fine. 

Of course, what I think your real concern is, is with the drag system. If you swap it out, you'll love it. :beer:


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

*6500 line capacity*

100 yds 20# PP + 160 yds 17 # Tri+ = enuff


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Avet*

makes fine reels avalable in left handed models

But I really think the abus can handle the drum and stripers- not sure you need to upgrade drags on the new models, but something older - yeah.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

There are only two real drawbacks to these reels. The drag system, and the fact that they need to be cleaned fairly often to stay in top working order. The drag is easily replaced with Smoothies Carbon fiber washers which are great! I've caught some humongous rays on mine and they worked great. As for cleaning them, I've noticed mine don't do so well if I don't keep them really clean and oiled up, but they're really durable and can take some abuse.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

justinfisch01 said:


> Well no I am not kidding ...I am talking about putting them on rods where you are throwing 6&bait and 8 & bait.


I say that because in the past year or so, I have read countless posts about people fishing with them. I've had my 6500 UC for about 20 years and it gets used every time I surf fish. I've only had my 6500 mag elite for about 12 years so it doesn't have quite as much use. I use 14# mono on both of them and capacity has never been an issue. I usually only fish 4 or 5 oz lead with them though, I've got heavier tackle for when I need to go bigger.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

6500 Sports rocket on custom lami...used on regular basis...the attached is sept 06 - Asseteague


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

I fish with them all the time.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Those Abu sure are "Pretty" however they aren't worth a flip for fishing,,, they are all the same inside - stamped sheet metal.... but they sure are "pretty",,, after a boxful of screwed up Abu'a I started putting mine in a nice wooden case,,,,, they sure are "pretty", but if you want to fish - buy yourself a good reel, I recommend Penns and Avets for converntional reels.


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

toejam said:


> Those Abu sure are "Pretty" however they aren't worth a flip for fishing,,, they are all the same inside - stamped sheet metal.... but they sure are "pretty",,, after a boxful of screwed up Abu'a I started putting mine in a nice wooden case,,,,, they sure are "pretty", but if you want to fish - buy yourself a good reel, I recommend Penns and Avets for converntional reels.


LOL - the avets are pretty too! best of both worlds.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

You don't need a lefty. I fish both spinning gear and conventional each time I'm out. I'm right handed so for spinning, I reel with my left, for conventional I reel with my right. I cast over my right shoulder for both. You'll get use to it after 1-2 trips.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

toejam said:


> I recommend Penns and Avets for converntional reels.


Which left handed Penn or Avet would you recommend for surf fishing ?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Here's mine in its glory...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Surf Fish said:


> Which left handed Penn or Avet would you recommend for surf fishing ?



According to the Avet site , all of their models are available left handed


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

Surf Cat said:


> According to the Avet site , all of their models are available left handed


Yep - I think they may not offer left handed in all colors, but definitely available in all models.


----------



## Andy (Dec 5, 2003)

I use a 6500 CS Mag Elite and have landed big drum and sharks. Oh, by the way it will send out 8 and bait with no problem. 17 lb suffix and a 50lb shocker. 
I am very attached to it.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

far as avets, i fish an sx,they do require more maintenance than daiwas, but still very durable..long as ya dont get lazy and dont clean it for a week of dunking/splashing..

mag it and its good to go..can be knobby magged
or stationary


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Surf Cat said:


> According to the Avet site , all of their models are available left handed


Well there we go. Problem solved.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

man, i use abu 6500's on heaver setups and love it..

put some carbontex drag and flat washers...and ur set..


if left handed retrieve is a problem in ur case. if u got a 6500cs LEFT hand retrieve u want converted to CT....if u send me the reel and pay for shipping back to you, i can make it cs/topless for ya..



abus are nice. i like em. 



surfcat , how much was that new 07 mag elite?...




Jesse


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I fish the HELL outta ABU 6500's...Love 'em, too. Take care of them and they'll take care of you.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

WHY does everybody whine and cry about Abus being so "delicate" And why does everybody seem to think that a simple drag swap is such a pain in the ass? It take 5 MINUTES! O.K sure..If ya throw your reel down in the wash like a moron,sure your gonna have problems, Most people I fish with Know not to do that but thats just down here I guess. Yes for you guys on the OBX, I know, You wade out and stand in the water and your chit gets wet and sandy,Oh Well. I guess thats why y'all use 525's and Daiwas. Yes those reels can take the abuse,But they're not leftys.

Justin, The bottom line is your gonna get 50 different answers from 25 different people around here, Thats just how it goes. We all have our faves and we use what works for each of us. If ya like Abu's and are a lefty, your set with the 6500..Just back it with some braid and your good to go, Wait a minute, I thought people get crucified for using braid in the OBX? Who knows..Maybe it's ok to do it now. I'm confused, What were we talking about.:beer:


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

barty , my abus are to delicate 


i will say that when on this point this past year my daiwas outheld the blue yonder i had at the time, but like u stated, they were getting raped by water and sand and totally dunked..so.....whatever. i still get more distance with the abus.

really doesnt make a flying shit i dont think to be honest.

more about looks then anything else, dont care what anyone says lol.

Chrome 6500ct's will throw just as far as a green or blue one...but they are CHROMMEEE..

in the words of ricky bobby..."PAINT IT RED IT'll GO FASTER!"



Use watever is right for YOU.


Justin, if u HAVE TO, NO EXECPTIONS, HAVE to have a left handed reel, and you like abu...sounds like a no brainer to me!


whatever feels good to you reel wise is what YOU should doo...




Jesse


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

They only reason I even started this thread was..I just got off the phone with Randy ordering a new HDX. I alread fish 2 converted abu 6501's on both of my other heavers. I was just trying to see if there was anything else out there or was going to try the 7001 on the HDX. After doing a search through a bunch on old threads I kept finding people bashing Abu's.. And they would use them for large fish like drum and Cobia. Well I understand that those fish are real brusers and will take tons of line and run like a train. I was thinking to my self...If I ever get a little further south I really don't have a choice with what I am throwing they will have to do. I use them now off AI fishing for Stripers, B. Drum and in the fall I am going to be throwing spot heads for bigs reds. It all started just looking into other options which there aren't too many, only other option would be an Avet SX but then I have ot get it magged b/c I don't think I can thumb it correctly.I heard they are FAST!. I just don't have it in the buget. I haven't had a problem with my Abus yet and hope not to. I love that I can take the whole thing aprt and put it all back together w/o extra pieces and it works when I am done.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Then STICK WITH 'EM...and screw the naysayers..


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

I like what Barty B does with the braid backer. I bought one of his 525's that was setup that way and it's awesome! Not one person at the point has said anything to me. I usually cast well into the braid with 8nbait too.


BTW BARTY......I caught that cobe on the reel I bought from you:beer:


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey if you like em,,,fish with em! However when you hook that once in a life time fish and those stamped sheet metal parts warp and bend and your spool locks up, no whining please, consider yourself warned! Did I mention how "Pretty" they are?


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

Fish em all the time (even the point). They'll also outcast anything else for distance.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*ABU Reels*

I have fished with all kinds of reels for too long. I have ABUs, Penns, Shimanos, Daiwas, Ryobiis and probably some others and just use what I like to use for the kind of fishing that I'm going to do that day.

If you take care of a reel and don't use it for something that it obviously wasn't made for, it will serve you well. Learn to take it apart and clean and lube it and you will have few problems.

I still have the ABU 5000B(the first red one) and it still works. I don't use it as much as I used to going to the 6500 CS Mag Elite but when I go freshwater fishing or wade for reds and trout, it's there still catching fish after living with me for over 40 years. Come to think about it, it's been around here almmost as long as my child bride.


----------



## FLOATSUM (Jun 2, 2007)

Use one for plugging a lot.
For bait, I like a modified ABU 7000, and Penn's 525 better.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Modified ABUs*

I have seen the term'modified ABUs' many times and wondered what modifications have been mde to the basic ABUs.

I have changed handles, drag washers, removed the levelwind, installed thrust bushings and magged the unmagged versions. What else?

A curious mind wants to know. Thanks.


----------



## FLOATSUM (Jun 2, 2007)

Charlie2 said:


> I have seen the term'modified ABUs' many times and wondered what modifications have been mde to the basic ABUs.
> 
> I have changed handles, drag washers, removed the levelwind, installed thrust bushings and magged the unmagged versions. What else?
> 
> A curious mind wants to know. Thanks.


Of course it depends on model, but some will add magnets to an un-magged, change frames, modify clickers (just some that came to mind)
Mine was more simple, ceramic bearings, smoothies, and eliminated the LW along with "super tune".
Nothing special, but a significant improvement (IMO).
Basicly, just followed Jeff's recommendations (http://super-tuning.home.mindspring.com/index page.html).


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

toejam said:


> Hey if you like em,,,fish with em! However when you hook that once in a life time fish and those stamped sheet metal parts warp and bend and your spool locks up, no whining please, consider yourself warned! Did I mention how "Pretty" they are?


Jammy, Please enlighten me on the "stamped sheet metal parts" you speak of. I disassembled a Mag Elite last night and for the life of me could not find any sheet metal  Could they have forgotten to put it in mine? To the best that I could find,All the parts related to reeling and torque on the reel were made of BRASS(gears)  I have had 6' spinner sharks on my abus,and aside from getting spooled (which I would expect) Nothing warpped or exploded  I HAVE landed VERY large southern sting rays with them on several occasions and still no warps or stripped gears. What happened to you and your abus that soured you on them.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

barty b said:


> Jammy, Please enlighten me on the "stamped sheet metal parts" you speak of. I disassembled a Mag Elite last night and for the life of me could not find any sheet metal  Could they have forgotten to put it in mine? To the best that I could find,All the parts related to reeling and torque on the reel were made of BRASS(gears)  I have had 6' spinner sharks on my abus,and aside from getting spooled (which I would expect) Nothing warpped or exploded  I HAVE landed VERY large southern sting rays with them on several occasions and still no warps or stripped gears. What happened to you and your abus that soured you on them.


Hey Barty,,, It not the drive train thats the problem, it all those frame parts... they are "stamped sheet metal". And they will warp and bend when max torque is being applied to the drive train and the spool will rub againest the frame, binding and even warping the spool axle. This problem is more so magnified when you have supersized the drags. Have you ever had a real good fish break you new line when you knew the drag setting was not enough to snap the line while fishing an Abu? I have and I have my spool axle bent... those are the straws that broke my back on abus,,,, Besides that they are high maintenance reels because they are not very well sealed, sea scum in always getting in the reel, And if i wasn't cleaning them I was adjusting those other stamped metal parts like the yoke that engages the spool... Every Abu I ever owned was a pain in the butt at the least. They were a great reels in their day but they have been left behind by all the other reel Manf. because they they refused to invest in any refitting and redesigns... alll their changes have been mainly cosmetic in nature. But man,,,, they sure are "pretty"!


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

I use a Abu 6500 mag and a 6500 blue yonder, 15pound test line on both reels, I did a drag upgrade on both reels. The rod I use for these reels is a 10 foot 2 piece Ocean Master.
Both of These reels are great for fishing. I have a few other Rod Reel combos. 
Is this a Mako Shark rig (obviously No).
Different combos for different fishing applications.
I love my Abus, thats my story and I'm sticken to it.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Everything Toejam says is true about ABU's, and for the most part the entire thread, but I love fishing mine. I like taking em apart and maintaining them, and making sure not to knock the bark off. I don't upgrade the drag, the the stamped end plates aren't made to take it. Their is an ultra cast model with outboard bearings and a beefed up frame I have upgraded the drag on that one. Every now and a long time I get spooled, but I need new line now and again too. It is a fun reel to cast and fish, if you catch real big fish real regular, get something else. And one other thing, they shore is purtty.........


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I fish my blue Yonder more than any of my conv reels. It does not live on my heaviers since I have others that are more suited for the application. Now the detrements that I see listed here reall only apply if you like to horse the fiish instead of wearing him down and finessing it. They are good tools use it properly and they will give you very little trouble. And no it is not the right reel to load up heavy and tourque a fish in with. But 15lb test line you should use about 3.5lb of drag the reel can handle that with ease oph go to 20lb then you need a whopping 5lbs.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

just to answer the original question, i fish 6500's all the time. never had any problems, now don't get me started on those POS penn 525's.
charlie


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

big brother said:


> just to answer the original question, i fish 6500's all the time. never had any problems, now don't get me started on those POS penn 525's.
> charlie



DANG Charlie, that must have been one crappy 525 you gotta hold of. Of the 525s I've owned one would merit the label POS. Of the abu 6500s I own several would own that same title out of a dozen or so. Every company is capable of a bad apple now and then.

I would still go for my BEST 525 over my best abu as far as confidence in tying into bigger fish and will bet it wouldn't be far behind (if at all) on the grass field.

Not trying to start a debate or anything, just my perspective


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*6500 and 7500*

been fishing my Blue Yonder and 7500 CT with no problems ... Love'em ... both are casting machines ... drags work great for me


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

That POS 525 has been transformed into a lean, mean fish catching machine with the addition of a Supermag sideplate from Neil Mac... 

Tally so far this spring..

2 citation drum, a 46 and a 42.
3 nice bluefish, 6, 8 and 12 lbs.

   

Tommy


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Tommy said:


> That POS 525 has been transformed into a lean, mean fish catching machine with the addition of a Supermag sideplate from Neil Mac...
> 
> Tally so far this spring..
> 
> ...


Cool Tommy - I also added a Knobby sideplate from Neil to my fav 525, my go to reel for surf fishing right now.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I had a 525 mag and my 6500 Mag Elite. I sold the 525 and kept the mag elite. To me, enough said.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

While we are on the Subject of Abus does anyone know a website or where to get a 6501(left) CS Pro Rocket. I have seen a few on ebay now and then but now that I want to buy one I can't find it. I have search but with no results but I know they make one I have seen a pic of it.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Never Mind Found one


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

*yonderage*

been pondering on different 6500's for a while and keep changing my mind...was wondering if it is neccessary to knobby mag a blue yonder..i know your thinking why not just get a mag elite..idk why it just feels right to me i guess? has anyone done it ..whats it like?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

cobiacatcher82 said:


> been pondering on different 6500's for a while and keep changing my mind...was wondering if it is neccessary to knobby mag a blue yonder..i know your thinking why not just get a mag elite..idk why it just feels right to me i guess? has anyone done it ..whats it like?



NO


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

cobiacatcher82 said:


> been pondering on different 6500's for a while and keep changing my mind...was wondering if it is neccessary to knobby mag a blue yonder..i know your thinking why not just get a mag elite..idk why it just feels right to me i guess? has anyone done it ..whats it like?


YES

I have knobby magged (center style) BY- works fine, but I prefer my Mag elite, as some say, why buy a BY to mag when the mag elite is available- I bought my BY used and already magged for a good price- so no biggee.


----------

